# Lowendspirit.com goes shared hosting



## mikho (Nov 10, 2013)

It's not vps related per se but I would like to mention that the lowendspirit.com project now includes free and paid for shared hosting. The shared hosting part is driven with the same interest as the rest of the lowendspirit.com project. First cpanel server is now live in Miami (with Inception Hosting) serving it's first customers. Feel free to sign up and try it out. Http://www.freecpanelsharedhosting.com/


I am involved with the shared hosting part of the project, feel free to ask me any questions.


A proper startup offer/ad will soon be posted.


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

Meh.

It's not free/low cost in the spirit of lowendspirit.  Looks more like a trial.

Unsure where we sit on this. @MannDude, can you comment about free hosting offers?  Know we've chased people out of here looking for free VPS accounts.  Expecting we frown about free shared hosting too..

Free account = 

Free
$0/ year
Try shared hosting for free
100 MB Storage Space
256 MB Monthly Bandwidth
1 domain or free sub-domain
Free Hosted Piwik
Softaculous


----------



## mikho (Nov 10, 2013)

drmike said:


> . Looks more like a trial.


The free package is not a trial, only limited.


If you want more resources/features, go for the other packages.


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

I mentioned the trial concept so we could legitimate the offer and not run afoul / open the door to the FREE resource crowd.  Threading the needle    

I am fond of free trials, even if kind of open ended on duration


----------



## mikho (Nov 10, 2013)

Forgot to correct the previous quote, Softaculous is not included with the free package, only the paid packages.


Feel free to sign up and give it a try.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 10, 2013)

To be fair the prices arent bad. I definitely do not like the name of the service, it sounds spammy.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 10, 2013)

drmike said:


> Unsure where we sit on this. @MannDude, can you comment about free hosting offers?  Know we've chased people out of here looking for free VPS accounts.  Expecting we frown about free shared hosting too..


 

Yeah... free _VPS_ hosting was banned. I didn't want to attract visitors looking for that stuff. Already bad enough we have people who still complain about price from non-LE* companies because they're from the LE* community. Last thing I wanted was to attract the free VPS folks... I even have a rule for that here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/4-updated-rules-for-posting-vps-offers/ , it was bold. Now it's also underlined 

 

 

BUT, it looks like I didn't have a rule in place for free shared hosting. That may change... but because it wasn't there already I'll let it slide. I'll revisit it if I need to. 

 

EDIT: But since it's not strictly free, I'm allowing this.


----------



## earl (Nov 10, 2013)

Not to knock the service.. and I'm sure there will be folks who would appreciate this.  But with such an abundance of free hosting companies out there, your free offer seems to be too limited.. not even sure if the free hosting includes a mysql or not?


----------



## mikho (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, the free package is limited. It was made that way to not attract spammers who searches for UNLIMITED offers to spam from and it was never ment to be the main attraction. The domain name was chosen for two reasons, one was to offer free hosting but the main reason was as a "play with words" kind of thing. You get free cpanel with the shared hosting. 


At the same time I have never been unreasonable, if you find out that you are missing something, ask and if it is not impossable you will probably get it.


The main attraction is the $3/year package with features enough for most needs with the option to double the storage for another $2/year.


----------



## peterw (Nov 15, 2013)

Any limits on the packages? Filesize, number of open connections, number of sent emails?


----------



## mikho (Nov 15, 2013)

peterw said:


> Any limits on the packages? Filesize, number of open connections, number of sent emails?


Filesize = no


open connections = no limit until you disturb other customers


sent emails = yes, limit per hour depending on package


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 15, 2013)

Back to topic.

A lot of people said that the ipv6 only vps thing might fail - that it is too cheap. And now Inception Hosting is offering this on three different locations.

Yup the offer is cheap but web hosting is a complete different market.

Perfect offer for people not sure if they are able to jump off blogger.com/tumblr.com.

256 MB Monthly Bandwidth will stop everyone trying to do something bad. So why not?


----------



## MannDude (Nov 16, 2013)

Thread has been cleaned up and the bickering has been hidden.


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Thread has been cleaned up and the bickering has been hidden.


Hey you hid my joke...


----------

